# Show Off Your X-mas Tree, Guys!



## tecboy (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is mine.


----------



## sibebabe (Dec 1, 2013)

Just my phone picture. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2013)

A quick picture of ours after the kids helped with it. I'll take another later.


----------



## limr (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't even bought mine yet, sheesh!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## rammgeist (Dec 2, 2013)

my tree.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 2, 2013)

No lights, electricity is far too expensive here in Ontario, due to the mismanagement of the Liberal government.


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## manicmike (Dec 2, 2013)

limr said:


> I haven't even bought mine yet, sheesh!



Christmas trees are supposed to be up by Dec 1. Didn't you know?


My two year old keeps taking all the ornaments off of ours.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2013)

manicmike said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't even bought mine yet, sheesh!
> ...



I'm a rebel.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 2, 2013)

My family never buys theirs early  we'll be getting ours this weekend.


----------



## PinkDoor (Dec 2, 2013)

Our tree - decked out with ton's of overly priced Disney ornaments.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 2, 2013)

2013120106 by J E, on Flickr




2013120104 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2013)

Kitty under the tree! (Better than in the tree  )


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 2, 2013)

Some Christmas Holly from todays walk


----------



## dphotohobbyist (Dec 3, 2013)

Waving hello to everyone in the bulb!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 4, 2013)

dphotohobbyist said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61463"/> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61464"/>  Waving hello to everyone in the bulb!




Sooo pretty!!


Here's our second tree this season. There is a funny story and pictures to go with  tree number one, but I won't type it out if no one is interested. 

Anyways, tree number two, hopefully the resolution isn't too low to see it!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 5, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> Sooo pretty!!  Here's our second tree this season. There is a funny story and pictures to go with  tree number one, but I won't type it out if no one is interested.  Anyways, tree number two, hopefully the resolution isn't too low to see it!



I am interested...I always love a funny story. 

Not to mention how much it will annoy me if I don't know.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 5, 2013)

Kazzy said:


> I am interested...I always love a funny story.  Not to mention how much it will annoy me if I don't know.


 I will post it during nap time then 


Rocketman1978 said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61587"/>


    Wow!! Sooooo pretty!

Can you share your exposure settings?


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 5, 2013)

Kazzy said:


> I am interested...I always love a funny story.  Not to mention how much it will annoy me if I don't know.




  We woke up the morning of the 30th all ready to head out to the forest to pick the perfect tree. There was a local fundraiser going on, and for only $20 you could chop down your own tree. All proceeds went to the local middle school to send the 8th graders to sea camp in California! We found the perfect tree.  at least we thought....once DH cut it down the fun started. It was HEAVY. And POKEY. My legs got scratched and nearly bled through my jeans. Luckily, some poor man offered to help DH carry it to the car since I was useless. We knew it was bigger than we thought, but didn't realize just HOW big until we started seeing the other drivers faces we passed on the road. I counted at least 3 double takes, 2 jaw drops, and uncountable crack-ups. We lost 2 feet of tips when it fell off the car, and at least 4 feet at the base.  I'm not even sure how DH managed it get it into the house, but he ended up shoving it through the window. (Once he cut that trees down, he was determined to get it set up!) our pretty, full, Christmas tree, quickly transformed into a Charlie Brown Christmas tree, loosing over 30% of its branches and limbs in its journey to our living room... I swear it didn't look THAT tall when we picked it. Anyways, at this point, I will let the pictures speak for themselves.....

In case anyone is wondering, floor to bottom of beam is about 18 feet. ;-)


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Wow!! Sooooo pretty!
> 
> Can you share your exposure settings?


Thanks so much!   

Shot with my 50, f/22, ISO100, 30s exposure.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 5, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> We woke up the morning of the 30th all ready to head out to the forest to pick the perfect tree. There was a local fundraiser going on, and for only $20 you could chop down your own tree. All proceeds went to the local middle school to send the 8th graders to sea camp in California! We found the perfect tree.  at least we thought....once DH cut it down the fun started. It was HEAVY. And POKEY. My legs got scratched and nearly bled through my jeans. Luckily, some poor man offered to help DH carry it to the car since I was useless. We knew it was bigger than we thought, but didn't realize just HOW big until we started seeing the other drivers faces we passed on the road. I counted at least 3 double takes, 2 jaw drops, and uncountable crack-ups. We lost 2 feet of tips when it fell off the car, and at least 4 feet at the base.  I'm not even sure how DH managed it get it into the house, but he ended up shoving it through the window. (Once he cut that trees down, he was determined to get it set up!) our pretty, full, Christmas tree, quickly transformed into a Charlie Brown Christmas tree, loosing over 30% of its branches and limbs in its journey to our living room... I swear it didn't look THAT tall when we picked it. Anyways, at this point, I will let the pictures speak for themselves.....  In case anyone is wondering, floor to bottom of beam is about 18 feet. ;-)


 Great story!  

That thing is humongous!  :mrgreen: 

 It looks like you have a beautiful home. I have always loved tall ceilings with the exposed beams.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 5, 2013)

My tree


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 5, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> Thanks so much!     Shot with my 50, f/22, ISO100, 30s exposure.


Thanks! Now I'm gonna go try and take a better shot of mine!



Tiller said:


> Great story!  That thing is humongous!  :megreen:  It looks like you have a beautiful home. I have always loved tall ceilings with the exposed beams.



Thank you! We love it, and I can't help but feel like a princess waking up here.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 7, 2013)

Late to the party (been on my phone for a while), but here's ours!

Fake one in our "den" - we haven't put up the real deal yet!

... and I just double posted in the double thread!! d'oh!!

View attachment 61681

... and yes, that's a burger king crown on top of it!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 7, 2013)

Funny, I keep seeing straight trees & crooked rooms.


----------



## Stevepwns (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont have a tree, but my sister does, and so does my brother. They have slightly different tastes.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 7, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> I dont have a tree, but my sister does, and so does my brother. They have slightly different tastes.
> View attachment 61704View attachment 61705


 Now that's got to be the wildest spread in holiday decor ever. Later Ed


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like Steve's brother has a bottle of Crown Royal on the shelf.  I have one as well, still with the 1972 government seal intact.  My sisters booze of choice but she does not know I have this.  




It came in the cloth bag the bottle is sitting on.


----------



## Stevepwns (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice, We have almost every type there is. No old bottles though, between the both of us, we have collected 5 bottles of the XR from the Waterloo distillery that burned down and 2 from the other that is still in production.  My favorite is the Cask 69. The maple is a little sweet but not bad. I sip those and mix the regular and the Black in Coke. My brothers choice is the Reserve.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 12, 2013)

We set up our tree the 23rd - never earlier!


----------



## Bobcat (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is the tree, would like a real one, but the cat would bite it to pieces, so we stick to the fake tree


----------



## TJNY (Dec 17, 2013)

Our tree.  Ipad pic.  Happy holidays!


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

Hoping to get mine up by the end of the week.


----------



## TJNY (Dec 17, 2013)

limr said:


> Hoping to get mine up by the end of the week.



I take it you haven't started shopping yet either?  :razz:


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

TJNY said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping to get mine up by the end of the week.
> ...



That's not true! I spent a whole hour on Amazon the other day! Killed off most of the birds with that stone.  I do like to shop but during the holidays, I avoid brick and mortar stores at all costs. Holiday shoppers be cray-cray, yo.


----------



## Tazman32 (Dec 17, 2013)

Its all I got


----------



## kathyt (Dec 17, 2013)

I always set up the Christmas in the sunroom, because I love the reflection it gives off all the hardwood floors at night.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I always set up the Christmas in the sunroom, because I love the reflection it gives off all the hardwood floors at night. <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62420"/> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62422"/> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62419"/>


  Beautiful!!   It's so funny because I decided to try and take a better picture to capture the pattern in the floors tonight, when I came to post I saw your comment about loving the reflection in the floors.  great minds think alike?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 19, 2013)

holiday bokeh by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2013)

No tree this year - too many issues this time around.

Here's one from a couple of years ago:




2011_xmastree_1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2013)

Guess who's finally got hers up! For the record, I don't think I put my tree up "late." It's always been a tradition in my family to put up the tree sometime in the week before Christmas. Also, I like to coincide the tree decorating with the winter solstice as a nod to my pagan hippy days 

So here it is...


----------



## ambaker (Dec 24, 2013)

The cats vetoed our plans for a tree.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 24, 2013)

limr said:


> Guess who's finally got hers up! For the record, I don't think I put my tree up "late." It's always been a tradition in my family to put up the tree sometime in the week before Christmas. Also, I like to coincide the tree decorating with the winter solstice as a nod to my pagan hippy days
> 
> So here it is...
> 
> View attachment 62657



love the icicles, had them as a kid. Merry Merry kiddo.  Ed


----------



## limr (Dec 24, 2013)

And to you, Ed! :hug::


----------



## EOV (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a picture of my sister and her family's Christmas tree. Ours is a lot smaller and near the TV so I didn't get any shots that I like of that one.


----------

